# Desperate Housewives



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where has it gone??  

It hasn't been on for ages!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just looked on the website. It said it was taking a break for a while and will be back in the autumn. Did this series finish then? It didn't seem like it had. 

Hmm...not happy about it. I was loving this series

Sarah x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I was wondering where it had gone too, thought my sky+ had messed up but then I couldn't see it being on anywhere


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

shorter season due to the writers strike. When it returns it will have skipped on a few months so I think susan preg will have moved on quite a bit etc


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought my Sky+ had messed up too  

It was great


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought that it was because of Big Brother, but the writers strike does sound like a better reason


----------

